# Anyone who can...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*I know this is mainly the horses, and not the dogs, but if anyone is interested/able to, send a few bucks to help with their care. If nothing else (although every bit as important) pray that the court allows the dogs to be adopted out IMMEDIATELY. This will put a huge dent in te continued misuse of these poor babies. Include in your prayers that the other 30 some dogs were recovered, as well. I've yet to hear...*



*Couple charged with animal neglect, cruelty*

Wednesday, March 18th, 2009 By Pat Maurer, Review Editor Warrants are being sought for a Harrison man and Livingston County woman on multiple charges of animal cruelty and neglect.
An anonymous tip led Clare County Animal Control officers to the Coolidge Road address where they found and confiscated nine horses and 23 golden retriever dogs March 12.
Reportedly the man owns the property where the animals were kept and was their caretaker. The animals belonged to the woman.
It isn’t the first time that neglect was reported at the Coolidge Road residence. Animal Control was called to the location before on a complaint about two months ago, Animal Control Director David Gendregske said. He added that the animals were given treatment by a Veterinarian from Gladwin County at that time.
When officers responded last week, Gendregske said three of the horses were “very thin.” Two of the horses were reportedly so undernourished that they were eating the bark from pine trees. One of the two has a serious skin condition due to exposure to tree sap and weather. They were taken to the Clare County Animal Shelter. The other seven horses were temporarily housed with a neighbor, since the shelter does not have the facilities to house and care for that many horses. The dogs were all taken to the shelter as well.
Gendregske said two of the horses may have to be destroyed due to injury or age but the rest are expected to recover. “We can already see a difference in the horses,” he added.
He said the dogs and possibly the horses may be “adopted before the case is heard.” He continued, “We are planning to petition the court to allow us to find homes for the animals.” He said in animal neglect cases where animals are seized, the court can be petitioned to allow disposal of the animals before the case goes to trial.
In the meantime, the shelter is trying to find enough food and supplies for the additional dogs and horses.
“The Animal Shelter budget, like other county departments, has been cut drastically,” Gendregske said. “We really appreciate the help of the community. Without their support we wouldn’t be able to do it.”
Anyone who wants to help should contact the Animal Shelter at 539-3221. “We are very short of food, especially hay for the horses. They are eating seven bales of hay every day. We also need grain and dog food.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> *I know this is mainly the horses, and not the dogs, but if anyone is interested/able to, send a few bucks to help with their care. If nothing else (although every bit as important) pray that the court allows the dogs to be adopted out IMMEDIATELY. This will put a huge dent in te continued misuse of these poor babies. Include in your prayers that the other 30 some dogs were recovered, as well. I've yet to hear...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the woman who I think it is? Or someone different?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> Is the woman who I think it is? Or someone different?


 
It sure is.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those poor animals. Did they say what condition the dogs were in?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why doesn't the newspaper post her name if it's public record? They do here.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope they get more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

_..."He said the dogs and possibly the horses may be “*adopted before the case is heard*.” He continued, “We are planning to petition the court to allow us to find homes for the animals.” He said in animal neglect cases where animals are seized, the court can be petitioned to allow disposal (?) of the animals before the case goes to trial._

Of course....just like on Animal Cops, pics of all the dogs and horses will be taken and their conditions noted, BEFORE they are adopted, correct? 
And can she be charged on separate counts for each animal?

And will ~anyone~ put 2 + 2 together and dig up the rest of her history to add full flavor to this case?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking;761820
And will ~anyone~ put 2 + 2 together and dig up the rest of her history to add full flavor to this case?[/quote said:


> Trust me. There cannot possibly be any person in a position of authority that has NOT been made aware of it. Because ~someone~ has made it a life's mission to do so.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Those poor animals... I hope she signed them over, and doesn't make them go to court. But then again perhaps a default warrant can be enforced if she shows up... I just hope that the animals find new healthy homes


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I posted this on the national GR rescue president's list to be sure the GR rescues closest to there will be aware if they aren't already.

I am really glad ~someone~ has seen this through. This is a lot of work and expense that most people wouldn't take on. Kudos!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Part of me is angry they had to wait this long and even need donations. I do have a friend in MI that is not only a dog trainer but loves horses. I'll send this to her. 

I sent it to my friend. She also has a small forum and most members are from MI.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Part of me is angry they had to wait this long and even need donations. I do have a friend in MI that is not only a dog trainer but loves horses. I'll send this to her.
> 
> I sent it to my friend. She also has a small forum and most members are from MI.


 
Please understand how difficult this woman has made it for the authorities TO do their jobs - she moves the animals around constantly, from one county to the next, hiding them, and making getting an accurate count impossible. She is very adept at evading the law. And the authorities HAVE to everything within the auspices of the law. It's been an ongoing Catch-22.
And she considers _me _a "cockroach"...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Please understand how difficult this woman has made it for the authorities TO do their jobs - she moves the animals around constantly, from one county to the next, hiding them, and making getting an accurate count impossible. She is very adept at evading the law. And the authorities HAVE to everything within the auspices of the law. It's been an ongoing Catch-22.
> And she considers _me _a "cockroach"...


Consider the name calling a compliment - they are impervious to most assaults, and will likely outlive us all. Viva PointGold, La Cucaracha!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I want to thank those of you who have found it in your hearts to contact Clare County Animal Control and make a donation to the care of these poor animals. I sent a check this afternoon. I'm also going to see if there is any way that maybe a nearby PetSmart or other pet superstore would consider donating a few bags of food to them. If not, maybe they would discount some and we can make sure it gets to them.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Clare County Animal Control 
-----------------------------

What state is this in?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WLR said:


> Clare County Animal Control
> -----------------------------
> 
> What state is this in?


 
Clare County, Michigan


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

They also take PayPal if anybody is so inclined...

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MI403.html


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Finally! I don't have much right now but a little something is being sent.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to the ~someone~ who alerted the authorities to this continuing atrocity. Laura, is there a local television or radio station that could make a local plea for cash and/or food for the animals?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Those poor gentle creatures are not in great shape. From the video I saw it looks like several have rain rot, and are 2/3, or 3/4 on the Equine Emaciation scale. They haven't been brushed or had a farrier visit in quite while. 
The GR's showed looked like they need a good grooming, and are either pregnant or malnourished (sp). Googling Clare County Animal Control will bring up videos of the horses and dogs and a news story about the seizure.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Congratulations to the ~someone~ who alerted the authorities to this continuing atrocity. Laura, is there a local television or radio station that could make a local plea for cash and/or food for the animals?


 
That's already happening.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

It's too sad to comprehend. I just made a donation via Paypal at their website. Children and animals should never be hungry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

prov31 said:


> it's too sad to comprehend. I just made a donation via paypal at their website. Children and animals should never be hungry.


 
thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This whole never-ending sage infuriates me. That woman has duped and defrauded so many people, and of course abused and neglected who knows how many animals over the years. Throw in the heartbreak of loving families learning that their beloved puppy has serious hip or other medical problems, and her 'charity' service dog training program. I don't know how she can live with herself.

I will send a donation to help the animals. I hope that 'she' gets the bill for their care once all is said and done.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I hope that 'she' gets the bill for their care once all is said and done.


I second that! How sad! How disgusting! 

Thanks for the info about paypal... I will do it that way too. Perhaps I'm a bit too gullable but I just cant understand people like this. But maybe some people are not meant to be understood? 

How much does one bale of hay cost? The horses are eating 7 a day (and I bet they think they've just won the lottery because somehow I doubt that they were getting anything before the rescue)... I'm just trying to put it in prospective as to how much this "woman" has now cost these people that are trying to save the animals from her. I hope they get their ruling and the animals can be adopted out (once they're healthy) so as to cut down on the shelters costs and give these poor animals a safe and happy life. Not that its all about money (though obviously it was for her!), but these things do cost money and its sad for me to think that she made this mess and somebody else has to clean it up!

Thanks for being on their side, Laura. I'm thinking that thanks to a certain cockroach, there are several horses and a whole lot of dogs that no longer have to wonder if they're going to be fed tonight or not. How upsetting! BJ


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Again, thank you all. I know how surprised and very grateful Clare County will be for your help.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just don't understand why this person would go to so much effort to hide animals and move them around? Maybe I'm late to this, but it just makes no sense. How sadistic.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I just don't understand why this person would go to so much effort to hide animals and move them around? Maybe I'm late to this, but it just makes no sense. How sadistic.


Because they are her sole source of income.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

How? She breeds them? I'm confused and sick to my stomach. This forum has opened my eyes to a lot of amazing people and things about goldens, but I see an equal about of shocking, horrible stuff. I think I'd like to go back to being naive.  

But seriously, it's just tragic how people handle animals. Of course I knew it happened, but the stories I've seen since joining here and starting work with shelters and rescues in my area just make me ill. And make me love on my pup every single second we're together. 

When Bogey was a puppy I actually shut his tail in a door and thought I would never forgive myself. Of course he was giving kisses 5 seconds later, but I was just a mess. How someone could intentionally hurt an animal is beyond me.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Are there any horse supplies they need apart from food? I have tons of old halters, lead ropes, grooming supplies, fly masks, fly spray, bandages, wraps, liniments, tough stuff, thrush meds, and even some blankets (might need to be repaired a little bit) that I'm not using. I'd be happy to send some stuff. It's all used, but in usable condition.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

MileysMom,
I think they would love to have anything they can get. County agencies are streched so thin.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Are there any horse supplies they need apart from food? I have tons of old halters, lead ropes, grooming supplies, fly masks, fly spray, bandages, wraps, liniments, tough stuff, thrush meds, and even some blankets (might need to be repaired a little bit) that I'm not using. I'd be happy to send some stuff. It's all used, but in usable condition.


 
Thank you, but the horses are in private care now.


----------

